# Any Elf Fans in the group



## Wheelsick (Feb 12, 2019)

I’ve had these for a long time. 
24 & 20 DOUBLECROSS


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 12, 2019)

Dig the cruiser!


----------



## bikepaulie (Feb 13, 2019)

‘94 Extra Long Frame (ELF) Doublecross chrome and black. Crupi hubs on Araya Special Edition double wall rims, Pitbull II center-pull brake calipers with Paul two-finger levers, Profile cranks/chainring, Ti axle, TNT stem, Syncros platform pedals. NOT for sale.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 13, 2019)

I had a couple back in the day, I’d love a doublecross cruiser these days!


----------



## kreika (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe. Sweet Elf’s!


----------



## b 17 fan (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## carbon8 (Feb 24, 2019)

Love the ELF bikes and yours are awesome especially the cruiser, love the  bars on it. Your cruiser looks to be an '88-'91 and the double cross '95-'97. These bikes are so underated nowadays and they don't cost much compared to other 90's bikes which is good for us Elf lovers. They do have a couple pricey parts like their ti. hubs or OG cranks. I have a few and one of which is a '93 cruiser that I'll be racing all season in the cruiser class.
       For the record; ELF stands for extra light frame.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 25, 2019)

I have an elf frame and forks , it is very light


----------



## carbon8 (Feb 25, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> I have an elf frame and forks , it is very light




Yes, the ELF forks are like the lightest I've seen. A set of 1 1/8 steerer tube mid school forks are like 1.3 pound range which is about the same as a carbon fork. My '93 ELF cruiser weighs less than any of my 80's 20" bikes.


----------



## bikepaulie (Mar 6, 2019)

Recently posted for anybody needing to scratch that itch, https://www.ebay.com/itm/1982-BMX-1...H-WIND-SHIELD-RACING-WHEEL-JAPAN/123677055098


----------

